# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > English Room >  Read me, Please !!!

## b5fixel

I intended to open this box a long time ago. But I forgot... Hix, Sorry everybody about that.
In this box, please write everything by English. Never write by Vietnamese. OK? We will help each other correct the mistake and more.

I hope that we can create a English club in this box, so, some of member in Forum can join us.

I don't like *Advertising* by Spamer at this Box. I will BAN with member of violation.

*And ... WELCOME TO ENGLISH ROOM IN INFORMATICS TECHNOLOGY FORUM IN VIET NAM (DIENDANTINHOC.VN)*

----------


## incocht1

A post in English box does not appear in Top post list, can you make it available? thank you!!!!!!!! [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG]

----------


## dvitngoctu

Hello, Katarosky. You request have complete. if you have any problem, please contact to me. thank you and Good luck

----------


## gahocseo

english very bad, i hope my english will beter in this box.
Have a nice day!

----------


## seosgnl001

*vocabulary*

know lots of vocabulary is important:down:

----------


## morningcity84

Finally, this box is available [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG]

----------


## collagenadiva

*Starting a topic*

why don't we create a topic to disscuss together? :innocent: [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG]
Such as introduce about yourself, and from individual informations of members we will develope our topic in many ways!!!

----------


## hoathachthao

Hi, this room is very good. It can help to improve English skills of members.

I have an idea: we can create a box that allow to discuss 1 topic about IT per week (or month) together.

Mr. Esc, what do you think about this ? and you can be the leader for the group ?

Thanks and regards

----------


## longnt

*English room*

Hello everybody! Please, can you introduce more information about this room?how members in this room discuss together?

----------


## goalkinh

*.*

There is some problems with my "Realtek HD Audio Manager"
Any1 please help me to fix this damned trouble!
U can contact me at "[email protected]<script data-cfhash='f9e31' type="text/javascript">/* <![CDATA[ */!function(t,e,r,n,c,a,p){try{t=document.currentScr  ipt||function(){for(t=document.getElementsByTagNam  e('script'),e=t.length;e-- :Wink: if(t[e].getAttribute('data-cfhash'))return t[e]}();if(t&&(c=t.previousSibling)){p=t.parentNode;if  (a=c.getAttribute('data-cfemail')){for(e='',r='0x'+a.substr(0,2)|0,n=2;a.l  ength-n;n+=2)e+='%'+('0'+('0x'+a.substr(n,2)^r).toString  (16)).slice(-2);p.replaceChild(document.createTextNode(decodeUR  IComponent(e)),c)}p.removeChild(t)}}catch(u){}}()/* ]]> */</script>"

I asked the same question at this forum but maybe a Mod or Admin deleted it, but I don't know WHY.

----------


## Ricky1990

*Nice*

I like this box but it's so simple !

----------


## mtam2412

i think we shoud have a topic every week, we can discuss it

----------


## seotn

> i think we shoud have a topic every week, we can discuss it


I am agree with you, My Enghlish is very bad. I hope to discuss with everybody.
Thanks!

----------


## vivawhite

You made some mistakes in your mess ^^. This box is so helpful. Everyone can keep improving their English.

----------


## noithatquangvinh

Ai học tiếng anh ở ĐH Hà Nội pm cho hỏi chút Mod thông cảm đang chuẩn bị học tiếng anh

----------


## giangnt

*Trả lời: Read me, Please !!!*

Thư giãn trong giờ làm việc với tập hợp những truyện cười ngắn hay nhất, vui nhất.

----------


## nguyenthypro

*Trả lời: Read me, Please !!!*

upppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppp

----------


## nhungle233

*Trả lời: Read me, Please !!!*

a long time not visit forum, somebody remember me?

----------

